# Newbie here



## lesstatt (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi

I have just bought a 20K mileage Mk1 225 convertible, does anybody know the official colour this is as i would like to get a touch up pen for any chips etc, very nice condition indeed, pick it up friday

http://s140.photobucket.com/albums/...&current=KGrHqRHJBsE60e3u48BO5yfC1pr60_12.jpg


----------



## dt4 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi there
FYI you have further photos of your Chimera and Z3M on the photbucket album 
I dont know if you want them and the others viewable?

Anyhow, it will be interesting to hear how the tt compares to the TVR and the BMW, I am considering both [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome the colour code should be on the sticker in the handbook and on a sticker under the boot floor 
Dont forget to join the TTOC http://www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## lesstatt (Dec 20, 2011)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome the colour code should be on the sticker in the handbook and on a sticker under the boot floor
> Dont forget to join the TTOC http://www.ttoc.co.uk


Ok thanks i will look when i collect, just wondered if anyone would know by looking at it, its a dark metallic green

As for the Z3 and the Chimeara they are both gone, sold the TVR couple weeks ago and have been nosing around wondering what to get,

As for driving the TVR is a very raw drivers car, very fast, very loud, very impractical but great fun, i had it 3 1/2 years and was an itch i needed to scratch as such

BMW was ok but i had an Elise before and it was like a wobbly jelly with loads of scuttle shake,


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi lesstatt, Welcome to the TTF. I've always known it as Java Green but there are a few similar colours, so let us know the paint code.
Hoggy.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi lesstatt, welcome to the forum


----------



## lesstatt (Dec 20, 2011)

Hoggy said:


> Hi lesstatt, Welcome to the TTF. I've always known it as Java Green but there are a few similar colours, so let us know the paint code.
> Hoggy.


Hmm looking on google its not Java green, might be goodwood green looking on google, have to wait till fri though

Sage green anyone ?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi lesstatt. Here are 5 Mk1 *Greens.* Code is only way to be sure, as can look similar depending on the light/camera.

Olive green
Murano Green
Java Green
Highland Green
Goodwood Green

Hoggy.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## lesstatt (Dec 20, 2011)

Insurance and Tax all sorted, picking the car up Friday lunchtime, cool cant wait


----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

Not the best picture, but goodwood looks darker than your chosen one. Sure that someone
on the forum also has ragtop that colour


----------



## lesstatt (Dec 20, 2011)

Picked car up earlier, very pleased indeed, only thing is one of the keys doesnt seem to work properly, press the fob and the doors open and lights flash ok but it wont start the car it turns over and starts then stops with immob light flashing. other key is fine, i assume it has gone out of sync, anyone know how to re-do it

Also where do i look for the paint code for touch up pen


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi lesstatt, Paint code should be on 1st page of Service Schedule Book in vehicle data. Don't believe resync wil sort out Immobiliser prob, soTurn Ign on & leave for a few minutes to see if immobiliser icon disappears,before attempting restart.
Hoggy.


----------



## lesstatt (Dec 20, 2011)

Hoggy said:


> Hi lesstatt, Paint code should be on 1st page of Service Schedule Book in vehicle data. Don't believe resync wil sort out Immobiliser prob, soTurn Ign on & leave for a few minutes to see if immobiliser icon disappears,before attempting restart.
> Hoggy.


Been on the drive with light flashing and nothing doing, swapped over the actual keys to the bodies and both bodies work with one of the actual keys, but none of the bodies work with the other key, very odd

No paint code written in book so i will see if i can see a sticker lurking anywhere tomorrow under the bonnet with it on, any clues as to what im looking for ?

Hope its dry tomz i will give it a good clean inside and take some pics


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Lesstatt, Paint code sticker is also in boot I believe.
Immobiliser transponder is a small glass item in the end of fob, will try to find a pic, there has been a post recently.
My paint code LY3C is stamped by dealer with all vehicle date on 1st page of Service schedule book.
Hoggy.


----------



## lesstatt (Dec 20, 2011)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Lesstatt, Paint code sticker is also in boot I believe.
> Immobiliser transponder is a small glass item in the end of fob, will try to find a pic, there has been a post recently.
> My paint code LY3C is stamped by dealer with all vehicle date on 1st page of Service schedule book.
> Hoggy.


Ok thanks, maybe its knackered, doesnt matter really its only me that will drive it so 1 key is fine for now


----------



## lesstatt (Dec 20, 2011)

Spent all day tinkering and cleaning, removed the ally side bars to the console and the gear lever surround, cleaned all inside there, loads of fluff and grit, wire woll on the screw heads, looks like new now, cant find something that looks like a paint code though, black sticker under the bonnet with loads of references on it but none say paint, think i go to a dealer and just ask, probably easier


----------

